# Winter fishing



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

Haven't really been fishing lately, haven't really heard anything that makes me want to go either, but I drove over a little bridge (went over a small canal) heading north on 87 from 98, and was wondering if anybody ever fished there. I'm going to go take a look and see if I can't find a name this afternoon. just wondering if its worth spending any time there or if I should just go to the beach and catch some whiting. I'm still trying to find good spots to fish from the shore. ANY help or anybody that would like to go fishing would be great. Thanks.


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

thats east river. it can be a good spot if u have a boat and can float down to the mouth


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Sure, Romad! Right on Hwy 98 is one of my favorite spots. Come April, the grassflats at Naval Live Oaks, either side are just a jolly good lot.


----------



## fishingcanada (Oct 21, 2010)

Fish face upstream. If you are behind them, you can catch them directly in front of you.2. If you can see to the bottom of the creek, they can see you! Approaching a creek or stream from the bank often spooks fish.3. It is much easier to cast to a pocket, pool or small riffle from the center of a stream and maintain a slow retrieve. Best of all you are in an ideal position to cast effectively towards either bank.


----------

